# McDonald's All-American Game



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Anyone watching this?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

"Greg Oden is a first team all-american the second he steps on campus" - Tim McCarver

Agree with this?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I do.

Greg Oden is throwing a MASSIVE block party and everyone on the white team is invited.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah, Oden is psycho.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

it's not like he's just 10' tall and jumps higher than everyone else - his timing is amazing. combine that with the height and jumping ability and you have a freak of nature.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah Demond Carter is in the game! He and Kevin Durant are my favorite in that class...


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

I wonder what the pass to shoot ratio is for some of these guys.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I am just turing to the game, is Matt Boldin a All-American?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

James Keefe + Kevin Love ('07) = super UCLA front court

How can you not like Greg Oden?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ghost said:


> I am just turing to the game, is Matt Boldin a All-American?


no


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

iverson101 said:


> I wonder what the pass to shoot ratio is for some of these guys.


Henderson and Crittenton shoot it every time they touch the ball.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> no



I think he should be due to lack of guards in the west.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

as usual, no mid-majors represented

who needs guards when you can have a 6'10" (durant) guy play the guard poisition with 3 other 6'8"+ guys?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> as usual, no mid-majors represented
> 
> who needs guards when you can have a 6'10" (durant) guy play the guard poisition with 3 other 6'8"+ guys?



They should play the positions they are going to in college.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

so select a mediocre guy over a better player because he doesn't play a certain position?


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

notice how oden is on the court and the east gets a 19 point lead, goes off the court and the west goes on a run, comes back in and the east starts doing their thing again


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man I don't know why people fail to grasp how special Oden is. I knew when he was 14 years of age that he would be a monster.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I can't belive that Demond "Tweety" Carter is the same kid that used to burn me in the district games in high school, and the top scorer ever in HS basketball...

I'd like to think I helped in some small way...:biggrin:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

great work, j


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TM said:


> great work, j


Hey I like to help anyway I can...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I would LOVE to see a UNC-KU matchup next year. Imagine Lawson/Frasor vs. Collins/Chalmers and then the big men going at it.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

yeah oden presence really changes the game just by standing in the middle, too bad for the new draft rules, the bulls could use a center like him


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Kevin Durant, Demond Carter, and Chase Budinger are my favorites in this class...

Budinger is going to be great!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

no love for GH2?


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

East is full of hogs LOL


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My 5 favorite players from this class:

Greg Oden (no doubt), Brandan Wright, Javaris Crittenton, Vernon Macklin and Thaddeus Young.

Love these prospects.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

including your boy eillington. i dont think the dude's passed once.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> My 5 favorite players from this class:
> 
> Greg Oden (no doubt), Brandan Wright, Javaris Crittenton, *Vernon Macklin* and Thaddeus Young.
> 
> Love these prospects.


Ive liked Macklin too...

Oden is just on another level, I dont even include him because so many people are already riding his jock.

You guys will see what Im talking about with Demond Carter next season he is going to put Baylor on the map in regards to basketball...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he and aaron bruce should make a pretty solid backcourt


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> Ive liked Macklin too...
> 
> Oden is just on another level, I dont even include him because so many people are already riding his jock.
> 
> You guys will see what Im talking about with Demond Carter next season he is going to put Baylor on the map in regards to basketball...


No friggin way. They will still suck. He will put up good numbers, I'm sure.

As for Macklin, man going into that Georgetown "Princeton" offense. Man, I expect a breakout year for him as a sophomore, because there's no way Jeff Green will be a senior.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

There is John Wooden one of my Idols...

One of my most prized possessions is a autographed signed basketball I got from him when I was a senior in HS. He is so sharp for a man his age. I was so honored to have met him... :worship:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> including your boy eillington. i dont think the dude's passed once.


Ellington and Henderson are studs, but we knew that already. This game changes nothing about them IMO.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

call me crazy, but Kevin Durant is close to the same talent Oden is


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Ellington and Henderson are studs, but we knew that already. This game changes nothing about them IMO.


a jab at a UNC boy... nothing more


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> call me crazy, but Kevin Durant is close to the same talent Oden is


You're crazy. Durant is a super talent, but I think when all is said and done, if you draft anyone over Oden or Brandan Wright, you're loopy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

However, Kevin Durant is only 17 years of age, right now. That's crazy. He just turned 17 recently.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

holy cow, i thought that last oop was for durant


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TM said:


> call me crazy, but Kevin Durant is close to the same talent Oden is


I wouldnt' call you crazy, but Oden is a complete game changing presence. By "game changing" I dont mean during an individual game, I mean the game of basketball...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> You're crazy. Durant is a super talent, but I think when all is said and done, if you draft anyone over Oden or Brandan Wright, you're loopy.


except for that you know me better than that and you know i don't care anything about NBA basketball. as a college prospect, i wouldn't be surprised to see durant to have a career similar to oden.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

some props for lawson, he's insane quick. and he's tough on D. cant wait to see him next year


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

anyone else think the commentating was hilarious, bewteen jay williams and mcormick


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

ez8o5 said:


> anyone else think the commentating was hilarious, bewteen jay williams and mcormick


If by hilarious you mean completely fake and forced, with extreme Duke butt-kissery, a dash of curmudgenery, and a pinch of redundancy...then yes...


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> If by hilarious you mean completely fake and forced, with extreme Duke butt-kissery, a dash of curmudgenery, and a pinch of redundancy...then yes...


yeah jwill talked too much about dook


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jsimo has to update his sig


<TABLE class=bgBdrOutline cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC><TD colSpan=5>*B Bass* - 1 Point Free Throw </TD></TR><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD>FGM-A
*0-3*</TD><TD>Reb
*6*</TD><TD>Ast
*1*</TD><TD>PF
*0*</TD><TD>Pts
*1*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

a good group of players this year far better than last years crop. the game itself was enjoyable, some good passing for a change and not your usual case of guards coming down and jacking up shots. i think most showed why they are ranked where they are and no doubt a few would have changed the pecking order of the draft this year. one impression i got and i'll take the heat for this comment i'm sure is that greg oden only looked somewhat like a mere mortal as opposed to superman. dont get me wrong here he's going to be a super but to throw names like russell,wilt and shaq around may be a bit premature, names like ewing,mourning and mutombo are probably more realistic at this point. he can block shots bigtime if someone comes into his area but i'm not sure if he would be able to guard quicker guys out on the floor, offensively he's passive and will collect a lot of junk around the rim but he didnt show a lowpost game or any kind of footwork. let me just say he's the surefire #1 pick whenever he comes out but i wouldnt be fitting him for a jacket for his hall of fame induction ceremony just yet.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*Greg Oden* is the big story of this years McDonalds All American game. It takes very little time when watching him play to realize the greatness that he possesses. The kid is an unbelievably rare center prospect. His athletic ability is off the charts, he runs the court very well, he can really get up and down the court effectively. Oden is also extremely agile and mobile on the basketball court, in many respects he is PF athletically. In terms of rebounding can clear almost any rebound with his length and great leaping ability, he has the potential do dominate on the glass. Oden is also a ferocious dunker, he is like a pogo stick on the court, he can get up in the air in a hurry. On defense he is a devastating shot blocker, he has great instincts and does not pick up cheap fouls going after blocks either. 

What is most impressive about Oden, much like Dwight Howard’s distinguishing characteristic, is the fact that he has amazing character, he is a special young man outside of the game of basketball. He is humble, he likes to learn, he listens well and he is just a very pleasant young man.

Ideally he will have to develop more polished post moves down low, as well as put on a few pounds but all of that will come with time and age. Don’t get me wrong, he is not a raw prospect that is just a good athlete, he is very skilled but he will have to polish his post moves for the next level. Based on the fact that you have the building blocks of his amazing character and athletic ability the skill set will soon follow. 



*Kevin Durant* was very impressive in the McDonalds All American game, he showed off his amazingly effective outside jump shot combined with his great ability to get up and down the court. Being a legitimate 6-10 SF that can shoot three-point shots as well as display great athletic ability going to the basket and getting up and down the court in general. I was also impressed with his ability to handle the basketball, he is not a great ball handler but for a player his length he does a good job creating off the dribble at times, he does not just camp outside and use his 6-10 frame to get off tons of shots at the three-point line

The only weakness to his game physically is that he is still quite skinny at this age. He will definitely have to put on some pounds before he gets to the next level. Only time will tell if Texas is the right system for him in college. Generally Texas does not produce long lengthy athletic SFs who run in transition so we will see how his style of play fits into that system. 


Then you have *Javaris Crittenton*, I was extremely impressive with his ball handling ability in the open court. He really displayed just how well he can create his own shot off the dribble or penetrate to create a shot for a teammate. Crittenton is extremely quick with the basketball, he has a great hesitation move and can ‘shake and bake’ with the best of them. As a PG prospect I think he is outstanding, especially at 6-5. I do believe PG is the position he has the most promise in.

The only bad part about his game is that he sometimes gets to out of control and to flashy, however it was an All Star game so can’t criticize him to much for that much. He also appears to have a streaky jump shot, at times he was lights out from the perimeter shooting, and at other times he was less effective. 

If Crittenton can work on his ability to play PG, set up his teammates as well as create his own shot I think he has a very good chance a being a potential 1st round pick in the future.


*Chase Budinger*, word of advise the NBA pays better than professional beach volleyball. Bundinger is a very impressive prospect and he does have NBA potential, that potential was showcased well in the McDonalds game. He is a great athlete, he has an amazing vertical jump however he is not foolish and misuses his athletic ability, he will make the play and does not sacrifice substance for style. He really runs the court well and has a surprisingly good handle in the open court. I really like the way he shoots the basketball also, he gets very good rotation on his shot and he can shoot from mid range and long range. With a solid freshman season at Arizona he will soon forget about volleyball and focus on basketball.


Others who impressed:
*Gerald Henderson: smooth, good athlete, under control, very quick, athletic and explosive, slasher, smart

*Thaddeus Young: athletic wing, quick, ok defender, explosive, quick leaper, can block 

*Spencer Hawnes: nice offensive game, very developed post moves, variety of post moves

*Sherrod Collins, scorer, good athlete, ok size, puts up points, can get to the rim, 

*Cook, quick, good outside shooter, set up man, fast, good outside shooter,

*Wayne Ellington, shooter, good stroke, short, good stroke, average handle, 

*Jon Scheyer, skinny, shooter, backup PG potentially, looks smaller than he is, great 3 point shooter, 

*Keefe, can shoot, solid fundementals 

*Augustin, tough guy, controlled, mentally strong, 

*Desmond Carter, quick, good feel for the game, 

*Brook Lopez, solid rebounder, screen setter, garbage man, ok defender, Lopez twins similar to the Collins twins.


----------

